# Trip to SoCal



## DGS49

I and my Old Lady are flying to LAX on August 29th and staying until September 7th.

We have done a lot of the usual stuff (Olvera St., Queen Mary, Disney, Rodeo Drive) and are not interested in Kid Stuff, but are looking for ideas for day trips.  One day is reserved for Catalina Island, and I also plan to spend time at the Getty Center and Griffith Park.  Malibu Creek State Park also looks like someplace we might like to go.

Do any of you have any suggestions for day trips or things to do that might not be on the usual lists of things to do in that area?


----------



## Mr. H.

See the Brea Tar Pits and accompanying museum. 

Check out this bakery/cafe Gigi's Bakery & Cafe in Los Angeles | A Latin flavor like no other

Don't forget to tip the costumed idiots in front of Grauman's Chinese Theatre, if you get a picture with them. 

USC has a nice campus.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Try Laguna Beach. Nice beaches and plenty of Art Galleries there.

San Diego is about 127 miles down I-5. Less than two hours drive and nice views of the coastline. When you get there visit the USS Midway and the San Diego Air Museum.


----------



## Wry Catcher

DGS49 said:


> I and my Old Lady are flying to LAX on August 29th and staying until September 7th.
> 
> We have done a lot of the usual stuff (Olvera St., Queen Mary, Disney, Rodeo Drive) and are not interested in Kid Stuff, but are looking for ideas for day trips.  One day is reserved for Catalina Island, and I also plan to spend time at the Getty Center and Griffith Park.  Malibu Creek State Park also looks like someplace we might like to go.
> 
> Do any of you have any suggestions for day trips or things to do that might not be on the usual lists of things to do in that area?



Go to the San Francisco Saloon on Sunday,

San Francisco Saloon « Famous Burgers & Drinks in West Los Angeles

Sept. 7 if you have time before flying home.  The Niners play the Cowboys and the place is a lot of fun, good food and tons of LA folks rooting for the Niners.  Game time is 1:25 so get their by noon.  Start your day at Venice Beach, eat breakfast at one of the open air cafes.  Have fun, but next time come to NorCal and I'll give you some real ideas on what to do.


----------



## Harry Dresden

DGS49 said:


> I and my Old Lady are flying to LAX on August 29th and staying until September 7th.
> 
> We have done a lot of the usual stuff (Olvera St., Queen Mary, Disney, Rodeo Drive) and are not interested in Kid Stuff, but are looking for ideas for day trips.  One day is reserved for Catalina Island, and I also plan to spend time at the Getty Center and Griffith Park.  Malibu Creek State Park also looks like someplace we might like to go.
> 
> Do any of you have any suggestions for day trips or things to do that might not be on the usual lists of things to do in that area?





Los Angeles: Off the Beaten Path - TripAdvisor

13 Off-Beat, Kinda Weird, But Totally Cool Things to Do in L.A.


stay out of the shitty parts of town and you should be ok....


----------



## hjmick

Take a day and go up to Solvang. Take two and do Santa Barbara.


----------



## Yurt

hjmick said:


> Take a day and go up to Solvang. Take two and do Santa Barbara.



hjmick speaks the truth.  solvang is definitely worth a day and the drive up from LA.


----------



## bodecea

hjmick said:


> Take a day and go up to Solvang. Take two and do Santa Barbara.



Solvang's pretty far and very touristy.....may I suggest the missions at San Gabriel and San Fernando?


----------



## pismoe

check out the WATTS Tower in WATTS and south central . Take a ride down Western Ave and then a ride down Normandy Ave .   Take a trip to the Nixon and Reagan libraries .


----------



## pismoe

checkout downtown [third world] LOS ANGELES and the farmers market or big market that's chock full of fresh foods and prepared fresh foods like tacos , burritos and similar .   Check out CLIFTONS Cafeteria which is downtown .    Check out Skid row which is / was the commercial district .    Eat at the new  Farmer Boys for pretty good burgers and fries .     Probably best to get out before dark if you look touristy .


----------



## pismoe

CLIFTON CAFETERIA ---  Clifton's Cafeteria > Downtown Los Angeles  ---


----------



## pismoe

WATTS Tower ---  the watts Towers Arts Center - watts Towers, the official site about the Simon (Sam) Rodia'c towers in watts, Los Angeles, California.  ---


----------



## hjmick

bodecea said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a day and go up to Solvang. Take two and do Santa Barbara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solvang's pretty far and very touristy.....may I suggest the missions at San Gabriel and San Fernando?
Click to expand...



Yeah, but if you've never been it can make for a fun day. Plus you can always head over to Santa Ynez and visit the wineries...


----------



## DGS49

Looks like some great suggestkon!  Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Abishai100

*Tourism Trail*



I guess you already went, but I like giving advice on what to see/do in Southern California so much!

I was part of the Dartmouth-UCSD exchange program in the summer of 1999, during which I was working/studying at the Center for Brain and Cognition, the Salk Institute, and the Star of India restaurant in La Jolla, California (San Diego area).

I've been to Northern California (Berkeley, etc.) and it's great, but SoCal is so much better --- almost everything there is better.

There's no reason not to go to SoCal and not see, for example, an L.A. Kings ice-hockey game, SeaWorld, Ocean Beach, and Rodeo Drive.  SeaWorld is much more adult-oriented than people think...


You can also find the unusual real tree in SoCal which inspired Dr. Seuss to think about "The Lorax" (1971).

And of course, there's Hollywood, where you can go on movie studio tours and maybe eat at celebrity Gloria Estefan's zesty and creative restaurant Bongos Cuban Cafe where you can enjoy their famous black bean hummus, cod fish croquettes, and various wraps.

Yea, SoCal is definitely Aquaman...








Bongos Cuban Cafe Hollywood


----------



## Ringel05

Did boot and A school in San Diego in the early 70s, the only time I've ever been back in California was to go through (ex)LAX, that was enough for me so I can't help ya.


----------

